
Astronomers spot ‘cosmic web’ that sticks the universe together - vinnyglennon
https://nypost.com/2019/10/07/astronomers-spot-cosmic-web-that-sticks-the-universe-together/
======
rolph
primary publication reference here

[https://sci-hub.se/10.1126/science.aaw5949](https://sci-
hub.se/10.1126/science.aaw5949) [PDF]

